# Nearshore fishing/trolling



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 16ft bay boat and mostly fish for specks and reds but want to try a gulf trip for spanish, kings or really anything that wants to bite. Any advice about trolling or what baits to bring would be greatly appreciated. Have a couple medium spinning reels and 2 heavier spinning set ups.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

From my limited experience, get you a couple dusters and some cigar minnows and head out!!! Troll them about 4-6 knots around the buoys and some nearshore wrecks. 

Also try some trolled spoons. Anything really, go to bass pro and spend a paycheck on a bunch of stuff that looks like it would NEVER catch a fish, sure to get something. 

That's how I do it!!

Ohhh don't forget to get some stretch 25s


----------



## MOJOE15 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wallace1,

I started saltwater fishing 3 years ago and started out nearshore trolling. By all means not an expert but catch a lot of kings. I use a duster with cigars and recently started using stretch 25 with success. I usually headed out to the mile marker and head west towards the tanks and barge and make continuous turns around the wrecks. I had a lot of success at Miss Louise. I have used super heavy tackle (line) because I had no clue when I first started out! Have reduced tackle and have a lot of fun. But, your set up will suffice nicely. With that being said I have not caught a rod buster yet. Have read reports where anglers have got monster kings nearshore, always seems during Destin Fishing Rodeo timeframe. Good luck


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys. what type of leader do you use on the stretchs?


----------



## MOJOE15 (Sep 5, 2013)

Duster comes pre-rigged (open package, attach bait) 
Lures- light wire leader or 200lb mono leader


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Buy a planar to get bait down and buy rigged cig minnows from Wal-Mart or any other big box and let her eat! 4-6 k is perfect speed. Drag some dusters to make noise and make sure u keep the rigged minnow froze until ready to use! They fall apart if they get warm! They come rigged with wire/hook! Always had fun with twin Down diggers and this spread for what little time I offshored! Never struck out on kings! The boat I was in was a 23 polar bay at the time! Carried down diggers to multiple other bigger boats the minnow did its job! It's possible and fun on the right days! You'll know which days u can and cannot very quickly! Tight lines!

P.S.- this is my cheap way to catch! There are and better ways that some of the others will help! My down rigged depths were staggered b/t 20 to 40'... deeper permitting!


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

*Correction*

Rigged ballyhoo not cig minnows.... My bad


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

We catch a LOT of kings and you don't need to get complicated. Some diving plugs such as Mann's Stretch 25 and 30, Rapala X-Raps(my favorites), Mirrolures divers, etc. and go troll around buoys wrecks, etc. Rig them with about 3 feet of 40 lb. single strand wire with a haywire twist to a swivel and you are ready. You really don't need any more than 20 lb. test mono for your main line. It is easy, fun fishing that you can do no problem.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Smitty81 said:


> We catch a LOT of kings and you don't need to get complicated. Some diving plugs such as Mann's Stretch 25 and 30, Rapala X-Raps(my favorites), Mirrolures divers, etc. and go troll around buoys wrecks, etc. Rig them with about 3 feet of 40 lb. single strand wire with a haywire twist to a swivel and you are ready. You really don't need any more than 20 lb. test mono for your main line. It is easy, fun fishing that you can do no problem.


Agree with everything from the above post. Best thing to do is keep it simple. We have had a lot of luck with Rapala X Raps and Bomber CD25 and 30s. I would also run a Drone 3.5 inch spoon off a planar or a weight, they catch just about anything out there. Also run a small spoon or straw rig on the surface. Just look for bait schools, birds working, and/or any structure on your bottom machine. I would also keep one of the spinning rods rigged with a bucktail in case a cobia, etc cruises by on the surface. 

You just have to get out there and get some experience because in the Gulf you never know what can show up.


----------



## jandr1 (Sep 15, 2013)

cigs and pinfish


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks again for the replies guys. went into the pass today and ended up with 7 spanish and one king. 5 spanish and one king on a duster and 2 hit a stretch 25


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Great info on this thread. Just what I was looking for. Going to try some trolling for the first time on my own. Were you just working in and out of the inlet or did you make a turn and parallel the beachline?
Thanks-


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*King Master??*

Want a King? Within the last week, I have not been able to NOT catch one on a trip out- We caught and released 3 sunday, not trying to catch one. We have been out to the 1st set of pyramids and dropped both live and dead cigar minnows and live threafin while anchored fishing for snapper, and drifting with one of our king rigs (simple king wire leader set up, no weights, freelined). I have also picked them up trolling for dolphin further out. 
So, if you don't have any luck trolling near shore- find some structure further out and drop any live bait down and wait for the fun....


















So, that being said, if you can't use this method to catch your limit of King Mackerel- then somehow this week my boat became a King Magnet (cause I definitely got a freezer full).
Mike


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey sushi we made a decently big loop so i could practice turning with a spread out. didnt get too far away from the pass though


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Wallace thanks. What was the duster draped over? Also, is there a "seasonal" time for kings or do come in and out and hit year round?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Lots of good info guys.. thanks! On the stretches does the color make a huge difference or is it hit and miss? what would be a good bait to troll for the mahi that are in close?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

one of the experts will have to come in here and answer those questions but the duster was over a cigar minnow and we were using a red/white or a blue stretch 25. i think summer is best for kings but i would assume there are some here year around. somebody correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Wallace


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We have used an assortment of lures for Dolphin. The Boone Dolphin Candy seems to be a hot item- both here and in the keys. We have used an assortment of green, yellow, and blue and purple. Also, the Ballyhood "Snagger Daisy Chain" (in a dorado pattern green/yellow) has worked well here too- for dolphin, King Mackerel, and Wahoo (on occasion).


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> We have used an assortment of lures for Dolphin. The Boone Dolphin Candy seems to be a hot item- both here and in the keys. We have used an assortment of green, yellow, and blue and purple. Also, the Ballyhood "Snagger Daisy Chain" (in a dorado pattern green/yellow) has worked well here too- for dolphin, King Mackerel, and Wahoo (on occasion).


Thanks for the info!


----------



## oneeyedhooker (Sep 8, 2013)

on a good day, you can make it out to the Massachusettes and fish around the front of ft. mccrae. my buddy and i caught a legal snapper on a stretch 25 a couple weeks ago. good luck


----------

